# whats wrong with this script



## OneMoar (Jun 13, 2015)

trying to get my 6to4 tunnel to behave with ddwrt found this script on github but something ins't right
http://pastebin.com/L6kcCgVK
the error its throwing is
line 206: syntax error: unexpected "}" (expecting "then") witch leads me to belive theres a rouge / someware or the formatting is wrong ...
I tried 'sed ing it no luck just throws a unexpected end of file when I sed it tried copy and pasting it using nano .. nope
github here
https://gist.github.com/smoser/8447726
not sure if its dd-wrt's bash implementation or what


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 14, 2015)

OoooO @slackin ...


----------



## BiggieShady (Jun 14, 2015)

Seems to me trouble is on line 201.
That if statement is half finished like it was meant to be deleted (looks like it because it has no closing fi statement), try removing that line completely ...


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 14, 2015)

BiggieShady said:


> Seems to me trouble is on line 201.
> That if statement is half finished like it was meant to be deleted (looks like it because it has no closing fi statement), try removing that line completely ...


huh how the hell did I miss that


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 14, 2015)

hrrm the script has issues like that throughout now that I actually read it ... lol


----------



## Aquinus (Jun 16, 2015)

I was about to say, this looks wrong on line 201:

```
if [ "$mode"
```


----------

